# Mobile phone router



## balanga (Apr 26, 2018)

How do provide Internet access for my Lan via a mobile (Android) phone?


----------



## aragats (Apr 26, 2018)

What's the difference with other "sources of Internet"? The same way: you'll need a router with NAT, it could be either one of your computers or a stand-alone one.


----------



## balanga (Apr 26, 2018)

To start with I would like to set up my mobile phone to allow access using USB tethering which I have not tried previously... 

I have only just discovered 'Developer option'  which has a 'Select USB Configuration' option and one of the available options is 'RNDIS (USB Ethernet), which I set. My undertanding is that if I connect a USB cable and manage to switch on USB tethering I should get a ue0 interface when running `ifconfig`....

After some experimenting this actually occurs and after running `dhclient ue0` I do get an IP address assigned but not sure where this comes from, but I can't ping 8.8.8.8, so am not sure if I can actually do what I'm hoping to do...


----------



## aragats (Apr 26, 2018)

The official Android ROM images honor the mobile operators' rules. In most cases they do not allow you to "distribute" the Internet unless you have such a "service".
Are you able to create a "hot spot" connection in your phone and connect another device to the Internet via such WiFi connection?


----------

